# Where are Weston Snowboards made?



## USNsnowboarder (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone know where Weston Snowboards are made?


----------



## JpBergeron (Jan 17, 2012)

Minturn, Co- just outside of Vail...


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

USNsnowboarder said:


> Does anyone know where Weston Snowboards are made?


The brand was founded in Colorado. As far as I know they still make them there. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

JpBergeron said:


> Minturn, Co- just outside of Vail...


This is correct.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Are you guys sure? I was under the impression that they used to be built there, but are now built in China at GP87.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's definitely not Minturn. They're made by GP-87 in Shenzen China.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

If quality of final product is your only consideration then GP-87 makes better snowboards than anyone in North America.

If you're looking to MAGA then take one of precious guns and shoot yourself in the face, please.


----------



## Big Daddy (Dec 10, 2019)

USNsnowboarder said:


> Does anyone know where Weston Snowboards are made?


China


----------



## CharlieB (Jan 25, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> If quality of final product is your only consideration then GP-87 makes better snowboards than anyone in North America.
> 
> If you're looking to MAGA then take one of precious guns and shoot yourself in the face, please.


Lol chill spaz


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> If quality of final product is your only consideration then GP-87 makes better snowboards than anyone in North America.
> 
> If you're looking to MAGA then take one of precious guns and shoot yourself in the face, please.


I MAGA and I own a shit load of guns. Never had any issues with one going off randomly and shooting someone in the face. But hey.... YMMV.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

there are other brands that still make boards in CO: Never Summer, Donek, Venture, to name three....
there are probably others. I didn't know Weston moved production to China, they must be getting bigger (?)


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

deagol said:


> there are other brands that still make boards in CO: Never Summer, Donek, Venture, to name three....
> there are probably others. I didn't know Weston moved production to China, they must be getting bigger (?)


Maybe, if you have the volume to support it it's practically stupid to not produce in China. If you believe in made in USA you are the biggest form of sucker in the world. Back to those war time brainwashing days. Also when buying something remember you're supporting jobs and people, crazy to me someone out their is crazy or racist enough to go I'm not helping Tim over there because he lives in Canada but I here there's some guy named Kyle in Kentucky so I should help him instead.

But not a political thread, just know snowboard manufacturing overseas is actually at a superior level to many NA manufacturers. They have the money and the equipment and experience that frankly isn't prevalent in the US currently.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Weston made 1 board model in CO and it was pretty much a sample if that. I don't think that press (it wasn't even a full fledged factory, it was also down in Glenwood Springs) put out over 50 boards total. It wasn't cost effective nor did it have the quality that it should. 

The company isn't even owned by the guy that founded it anymore. Plus this thread is old.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Never Summers are made in Colorado, hands down some of the best boards i've ever ridden. Have a Venture splitboard and i'm quite impressed with that as well. Though the Venture doesn't quite have the damp ride quality as the NS, though it is a splitboard. Still have not ridden a Venture solid. These aforementioned claims that US boards don't have the quality of Chinese manufacturing arejust opinions. I have a Salomon HPS that is made in China, great board, designed by Wolle Nyvelt, but I still would grab my NS over this most days. I understand not wanting to support Chinese manufacturing. I'm not xenophobic, but if you pay attention at all to what the Chinese government does to minorities / religious groups (Tibet anyone?) and still want to support them or choose not to boycott Chinese products, to each their own. Boycotting a nation-state does not make you a racist, though i'm sure that's the reasoning for some. For others, maybe we are just paying attention. I will choose to buy boards made elsewhere (non-China) in the future. Which is easy to do, because most companies don't choose to manufacture there. Not sure why some of the previous posters are so angry about this.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Skoontar said:


> I'm not xenophobic, but if you pay attention at all to what the Chinese government does to minorities / religious groups (Tibet anyone?) and still want to support them or choose not to boycott Chinese products, to each their own.


I guess it depends on what your narrative is. Coloradans massacred the natives that lived there on more than one occasion, not to mention the relocation and re-education programs. I won't judge you for that if you ride a board from Colorado.

This thread is old.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

WigMar said:


> I guess it depends on what your narrative is. Coloradans massacred the natives that lived there on more than one occasion, not to mention the relocation and re-education programs. I won't judge you for that if you ride a board from Colorado.
> 
> This thread is old.


I believe we are not massacring Natives in the present day. That narrative could likely be applied to most nations around the world from a historical perspective. Not to say, in the present, Natives are treated fairly here in the US. 

That being said, I don't know of anything similar in size to the Xinjiang internment camps currently occurring in the US. 

I won't judge you for riding a Chinese board, as I stated, I ride one. I also won't judge others for exploring the option of supporting companies who manufacture outside China. 

Old threads need love too.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

History is pretty dark. I appreciate working towards a better world too.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Skoontar said:


> Never Summers are made in Colorado, hands down some of the best boards i've ever ridden. Have a Venture splitboard and i'm quite impressed with that as well. Though the Venture doesn't quite have the damp ride quality as the NS, though it is a splitboard. Still have not ridden a Venture solid. These aforementioned claims that US boards don't have the quality of Chinese manufacturing arejust opinions.


I'v heard and read that Never Summers suck hard and get easily broken. Would never buy a NS myself.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

kieloa said:


> I'v heard and read that Never Summers suck hard and get easily broken. Would never buy a NS myself.


I've heard and read that you suck hard and get easily broken


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Skoontar said:


> I've heard and read that you suck hard and get easily broken


Aww, Never Summer rep?


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

kieloa said:


> Aww, Never Summer rep?


Just a guy on the internet who likes to snowboard, what are we talking about again


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Skoontar said:


> Never Summers are made in Colorado, hands down some of the best boards i've ever ridden. Have a Venture splitboard and i'm quite impressed with that as well. Though the Venture doesn't quite have the damp ride quality as the NS, though it is a splitboard. Still have not ridden a Venture solid. These aforementioned claims that US boards don't have the quality of Chinese manufacturing arejust opinions. I have a Salomon HPS that is made in China, great board, designed by Wolle Nyvelt, but I still would grab my NS over this most days. I understand not wanting to support Chinese manufacturing. I'm not xenophobic, but if you pay attention at all to what the Chinese government does to minorities / religious groups (Tibet anyone?) and still want to support them or choose not to boycott Chinese products, to each their own. Boycotting a nation-state does not make you a racist, though i'm sure that's the reasoning for some. For others, maybe we are just paying attention. I will choose to buy boards made elsewhere (non-China) in the future. Which is easy to do, because most companies don't choose to manufacture there. Not sure why some of the previous posters are so angry about this.


Unless you composed this incredibly long and painfully boring post on a potato then you did so on product made in China.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> Unless you composed this incredibly long and painfully boring post on a potato then you did so on product made in China.


LOL, the MAGA troll is back.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

see, this is why the internet sucks....


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

deagol said:


> see, this is why the internet sucks....


Agreed.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Skoontar said:


> LOL, the MAGA troll is back.


ROFL.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

The MAGA Troll is from the UK?!?!?!?

Don't care for NeverSummer's - heavy and I don't need an Rocker dominate board, even if it a RCRCRCRRR profile. For what's it worth, I picked up one of those Chinese made Weston's (the Backcountry) and it absolutely rocks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I owned NS boards for years (still own a couple). They're battleship boards and almost indestructible. But I've gone back to camber-dominant boards and I like the performance much better.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Can confirm that currently Weston boards (and skis?!?) are made in China at the GP87 factory.


----------



## Char (Dec 13, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> If quality of final product is your only consideration then GP-87 makes better snowboards than anyone in North America.
> 
> If you're looking to MAGA then take one of precious guns and shoot yourself in the face, please.


That remark was totally uncalled for and whoever admins this site should remove it!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like that your first post here is promoting censorship. Way to contribute nothing and presume to tell us what to do.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Freedom of speech.... This is the interwebs after all..


----------



## Char (Dec 13, 2021)

Snow Hound said:


> If quality of final product is your only consideration then GP-87 makes better snowboards than anyone in North America.
> 
> If you're looking to MAGA then take one of precious guns and shoot yourself in the face, please.





WigMar said:


> I like that your first post here is promoting censorship. Way to contribute nothing and presume to tell us what to do.





WigMar said:


> I like that your first post here is promoting censorship. Way to contribute nothing and presume to tell us what to do.


To make the assumption that the only reason a person wants to buy American made is because of the maga movement just shows ignorance. As for freedom of speech, making statements that promote violence is outside of that realm.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

VERY amusing thread bump.

All the posts on this forum and it's that one that gets Rock Boy's panties bunched. I said please and everything.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Char said:


> To make the assumption that the only reason a person wants to buy American made is because of the maga movement just shows ignorance. As for freedom of speech, making statements that promote violence is outside of that realm.


Aww, you got your feelings hurt. Too bad.


----------



## Char (Dec 13, 2021)

kieloa said:


> Aww, you got your feelings hurt. Too bad.


Oh boy, The intelligence continues to flow forth!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I like that your first post here is promoting censorship. Way to contribute nothing and presume to tell us what to do.


Old thread to boot. Since the comment didn't derail the thread, I see no reason to be concerned about it.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Char said:


> To make the assumption that the only reason a person wants to buy American made is because of the maga movement just shows ignorance. As for freedom of speech, making statements that promote violence is outside of that realm.


I assumed the comment was hyperbole or sarcasm not an actual call for violence. Kinda like Kathy Griffin wasn't really suggesting somebody kill Trump.


----------



## Matt_will (11 mo ago)

I don’t normally do this but after being sent here from google when asking the same question I’m pretty disgusted with some of the replies on this. So much so that I felt the need to make an account so others don’t have to read this trash. Childish I know, but whatever.

First off, there’s nothing wrong with wanting a snowboard made in the USA. Warranty work will be far better, typically superior customer service, and what in the world is wrong with supporting local workers and local skilled jobs? Im going to go out on a limb and say that none of the posters bashing the OP have ever been to China and seen their manufacturing. Garbage materials that would never pass US QC, zero form of an “EPA”, zero worker protections, oh and don’t forget the nation-state sponsored extermination of an entire subset of people.

So, OP and anyone else with this same question, there are far better companies to give your hard earned money to than Weston. Even if the products are comparable, why not go the route that pays their workers fair wages, has a lower carbon footprint (which the anti MAGAs should be drooling over?), and will most likely be easier to deal with if any issues arise?

and yes this was written on a Chinese made iPhone, get a new argument that one doesn’t resonate anymore. And no I’m not a trump-er - it’s sad I need to even get out ahead of that one just because I support a US made product when applicable. I’m sure that unhappy UK poster would turn that gun on his own face if he could only buy one.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Huh??? This old thread again??? Why are your panties all in a bunch???


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> Huh??? This old thread again??? Why are your panties all in a bunch???


People love reviving old threads. Bring back the dead!!!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

ctoma said:


> People love reviving old threads. Bring back the dead!!!


Clearly political. Obviously he's unaware of the reality that US snowboards are little behind China & European ones.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't know what it is about this tread, but everyone with an axe to grind on the internet seems to find it, joins, just to bitch about a dead thread and then disappears. Hopefully donuts will close it once and for all


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I love this thread. Some irreverent of the cuff remark has turned out to be an epic troll job. No thought or effort involved.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

The MAGA crowd gets bent out of shape pretty easy....


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Jimi7 said:


> Clearly political. Obviously he's unaware of the reality that US snowboards are little behind China & European ones.


Don't forget Dubai, with Jones, Yes and Arbor SWS might actually take the prize.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> Don't forget Dubai, with Jones, Yes and Arbor SWS might actually take the prize.


Dubai is such an odd place for a snowboard factory.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> Dubai is such an odd place for a snowboard factory.


No, it's a great place, epoxy and all that stuff can be pretty nasty, so they can use strong, bad for the environment epoxies and materials. That's why all the Western places are so obsessed with all this "going green" stuff, it's not really a choice, they more or less have to. And it's why companies move to China, why bother setting up all this zero emission stuff in the West when you can go to China or Dubai, emit CO2 like you don't care, and dump your waste in a river? And the hilarious part is the green crowd will actually support it.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

SEWiShred said:


> No, it's a great place, epoxy and all that stuff can be pretty nasty, so they can use strong, bad for the environment epoxies and materials. That's why all the Western places are so obsessed with all this "going green" stuff, it's not really a choice, they more or less have to. And it's why companies move to China, why bother setting up all this zero emission stuff in the West when you can go to China or Dubai, emit CO2 like you don't care, and dump your waste in a river? And the hilarious part is the green crowd will actually support it.


LOL - in Dubia, they dump their waste in the sand.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Jimi7 said:


> Dubai is such an odd place for a snowboard factory.


It’s only odd when you think of it In The context of a snowboard in the desert. The reality for the factory and workers is that they make widgets and widgets get made wherever has the best terms and ability to create and staff the facilities.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

bseracka said:


> It’s only odd when you think of it In The context of a snowboard in the desert. The reality for the factory and workers is that they make widgets and widgets get made wherever has the best terms and ability to create and staff the facilities.


Somebody should do something about that, but we aren't even willing to live up to our commitment to the Ukraine.


----------

